# Video: Vicious Gang Beating Outside Las Vegas Casino



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

http://www.kvbc.com/Global/story.asp?S=4781147


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Grunt - if you get any further info. on the outcome of the investigation, please post it.
That was a sickening display of savagery against the MGM Grand worker.
I hope those cowardly punk bastards get all that is coming to them.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks like a clear case of a hate crime. Guy was white and all the peope involved seem to be "of color". Better get the FBI involved as it seems to be a racially motivated hate crime.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> Looks like a clear case of a hate crime. Guy was white and all the peope involved seem to be "of color". Better get the FBI involved as it seems to be a racially motivated hate crime.


We don't need no Feebes, Our Gang Crimes Section handles hate crimes.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Don't these idiots understand that a casino is ringed with state of the art CCTV cameras inside & out? You can't even pick your nose without being seen by the "eye in the sky" and these dolts go & suckerpunch the poor guy. I am guessing 7 days till they are all rounded up & a bit of _Western Justice_ is swiftly administered by the local judge.


----------

